# Pioneer indash monitor



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I just installed a Pioneer AVX-P8DVD indash monitor into my car. The remote works for certain features but it won't work for volume and I read the whole entire manual and can't find where the volume is on the actual display. Anyone know what I should do?

Also, if I want to listen to the radio am I gonna have to install my old head unit?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i dunno about ur volume problem

on the pioneer website they suggest getting the DEH-P8MP (which i have and is a nice unit) to go along with the AVX-P8DVD unit. so im guessing that since they are suggesting to get a FM/AM CD player HU to go with the monitor, that the monitor unit doesnt have a FM/AM tuner


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Yeah, it doesn't have a radio with it. Do you think I need to have that head unit or some other Pioneer one to control the volume?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

faithandfame said:


> Yeah, it doesn't have a radio with it. Do you think I need to have that head unit or some other Pioneer one to control the volume?



that might be the case but i would contact pioneer directly to find out.
go to www.pioneerelectronics.com click on contact us at the bottom of the page.

where or who did you buy the unit from? maybe they know.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

faithandfame said:


> I just installed a Pioneer AVX-P8DVD indash monitor into my car. The remote works for certain features but it won't work for volume and I read the whole entire manual and can't find where the volume is on the actual display. Anyone know what I should do?


I'm taking a shot in the dark here, but that remote has a switch on the right side if it to control which source the buttons are controlling. Have you tried moving it around to see if volume goes up/down with the remote?

Otherwise, I'd say try another Pioneer remote to see if it may be your remote that may have a problem. And that unit does not include a tuner, so you would have to add on a head unit of some kind to have a tuner. 

On another note, that's a sweet head unit you have.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Yeah there are different settings on the side of the remote and I've already tried changing them and that doesnt work. Everything on the remote works but the volume control, its really annoying because it is freakin blaring right now. Someone told me that I hooked up my speaker cables wrong, so I will try that tomorrow. I emailed Pioneer and that said for my problem I need to call them so if the speaker cables are right when I check, I will give them a call.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

let me guess, you pay almost 2000 for a monitor and it dosn't even have a radio tuner, so then you have to pay about another 500 for that? Just get an alpine or eclipse.


----------



## 2003NISSANALTIMA (Nov 30, 2005)

faithandfame said:


> I just installed a Pioneer AVX-P8DVD indash monitor into my car. The remote works for certain features but it won't work for volume and I read the whole entire manual and can't find where the volume is on the actual display. Anyone know what I should do?
> 
> Also, if I want to listen to the radio am I gonna have to install my old head unit?


Hello, I just got 2 of these units, and a second unit is required!!!!!!!!
This AVX-P8DVD model does not have an am/fm tuner and does not have an internal amplifier built into it, So that is where the second unit comes into play. The second unit is used as the am/fm tuner and the amplifier as well as the cd player. Pioneer says the best unit for the AVX-P8DVD is the DEH-P8MP, Because then you can control the DEH-P8MP unit on the T.V. touch screen. So the AVX-P8DVD only allows the volume to kick in, when it detects another unit is connected to it. Other Pioneer units with cd changer control can be used as well, But the T.V. unit will not have the Touch Screen option. I hope this will help you.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I've got the P8MP, its pretty nice.


----------

